# Quick stopple question



## markoralston (Oct 10, 2013)

Hello all. Quick question regarding stopples and minimum space (smallest item in height, that can be tumbled).
 I currently have a double barrel rock tumbler from Harbor Freight. I would like to get a 6" diameter piece of PVC pipe as my container, build some stopples, and tumble some glass insulators. The common Hemingrays measure 3 1/2" W x 4 1/4" H. The maximum tube length allowed on the rock tumbler will be 9 3/4" (extreme max). I am wondering if a stopple can be created that will be no higher than 2 3/4" TOATAL length? This will allow 2 stopples plus the insulator to fit in a 9 3/4" length tube, ready to tumble. Any advice is appreciated!

 PS. I guess I'm asking, can a stopple be made that is 2 3/4" high or less?


----------



## epackage (Oct 10, 2013)

No need for 6" PVC, that's way too much room around the insulator, 3" or 4" PVC max.... You kight have to get creative making stopples that'll fit in such a small area, especially for insulators, good luck


----------



## markoralston (Oct 10, 2013)

The widest insulators are approx. 3 1/2" wide. I realize only a small portion of the insulator is this wide, but will 1/4" on the narrowest portion be sufficient clearance for the copper?


----------



## epackage (Oct 10, 2013)

On insulators that wide I guess you might want the 6", trial and error is what's needed alot of the time... To be honest, you're the first person I've ever heard talk about tumbling insulators.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 10, 2013)

I'd probably use a 5" tube..
 Stopples take a lot of room (one reason rock tumblers don't work great for bottles).
 You also really want to use clear PVC for the tube , especially if you are a novice at tumbling.


----------



## T D (Oct 10, 2013)

If you are using a rock tumbler I'm assuming it is turning pretty slow.  If this is the case, I would free tumble it.  Use a canister an inch or so longer than the insulator and pack it with copper etc. (Maybe 3/4 to 7/8 full) Try a common one first.  It works on small medicines (as a matter of fact I have tumbled 1910- 1930's at 85+ RPM this way) but I would not suggest it this fast because it will break a bottle.  I can't help but think an insulator is pretty doggone tough


----------



## T D (Oct 10, 2013)

I forgot to say I'd use a 5" diameter canister.


----------

